# cockapoo breeders?



## Iwannadog (Jan 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of any breeders of cockapoos?? in the UK :arf:

thanks x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

These people breed from health screened parents:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG have you looked at the site  about 10-11 different breeds, and numerous dogs of each type


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

OMG. that is just awful.. seems they'll cross anything with everything..............


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

accredited breeders of Labradoodles and Poodle crosses in the UK and Europe.

accredited to who???


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

looks more like a puppy factory to me... :scared:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I really don't understan why they are advertising the fact that parents have 24 champions in the pedigree... Is it just me or is this a pointless comment when you can't show them anyway?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> I really don't understan why they are advertising the fact that parents have 24 champions in the pedigree... Is it just me or is this a pointless comment when you can't show them anyway?


maybe to catch more money for the pups and make them sound more of quality compared to other crosses maybe....


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££'s


----------



## Iwannadog (Jan 28, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> These people breed from health screened parents:
> 
> thanks I'll take a look :thumbup:
> 
> and they are on my door step, so I'll be able to call in and have a good look around to suss it out


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Iwannadog said:


> thanks I'll take a look :thumbup:


It looks like a puppy farm - by all means take a look, so that you know what to avoid.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

alaun said:


> It looks like a puppy farm - by all means take a look, so that you know what to avoid.


puppy farmer to me too.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

It reminds me of the pet shops you get in america where they have a room all kitted out for you to "interact" with the dogs. Nice flashy website doesnt change the fact they are puppy farmers, the only way to stop this sort of thing is to NOT buy from them!!

Love their house though... I suppose when you're churning out that many pups you can afford it...!

ETA: Just noticed their justification for breeding designer dogs... Because of the BBC programme about how unhealthy purebred show dogs are! Cashing in while people are ignorant enough to pay over the odds for a crossbreed (£950 for a bow legged "Grand Basset Griffon Vendoodle"....!!!!!!)

ETA again: They have one of their stud dogs advertised as having "the lowest possible BVA hip score of 4"... Are they stupid?? The lowest possible score is 0!! We have one with a 0 hip score so its definately possible  These people are nuts..


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Iwannadog said:


> thanks I'll take a look :thumbup:
> 
> and they are on my door step, so I'll be able to call in and have a good look around to suss it out


Why don't you just look for a responsible breeder of Poodles or Cocker Spaniels - there are a number of each within your area - happy to pass on details.

DO NOT BUY FROM PUPPY FARMERS  you will be storing up a lot of heartache for yourself and the dog and lining the pockets of people who care nothing for the welfare of their dogs


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi there, I dont know anyone breeding cockapoo's sorry,,,,,,but just wanted to say hello from one part of Cwmbran to the other, I too am from Cwmbran. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Cockerpoo looking for a home on here:

Souris
Many Tears Animal Rescue - Dogs looking for homes


----------



## Iwannadog (Jan 28, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Cockerpoo looking for a home on here:
> 
> Souris
> Many Tears Animal Rescue - Dogs looking for homes


I've already applied but they have said needs to go to home with another dog, as do most of the dogs they advertise

but thanks any way


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Iwannadog said:


> I've already applied but they have said needs to go to home with another dog, as do most of the dogs they advertise
> 
> but thanks any way


Thats a shame  I thought it would have been a perfect match!! Not to be.

Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

These don't look too bad and are Optigen tested
Jandaz - UK Breeders of Toy Poodle Cockapoo, and Cavoodle Dogs


----------

